# He Said Her Body Looked Too Old and Wrinkled to Make Love to Her



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2014)

Read about what this character (55 yrs. old) said to his lady friend who was 59, and in good shape.  Here's her reply, good for her...http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/440/He-Said-Her-Body-Was-Too-Old-For-Making-Love-This-Is-Her-Response


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2014)

This guy BETTER look like Brad Pitt...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2014)

Someone should kick good old Dave right in the dupa.


----------



## romfty (Sep 18, 2014)

He should have took his glasses off!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2014)

OMG, the shallowness of this man just beggars belief. What goes around comes around, and one day he will have a 'young thing' tell him just how repulsed she is by _his_ body..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 18, 2014)

My naked body is a real eye opener...


----------



## Justme (Sep 18, 2014)

She looks very old for her age, but then he might too.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh come on..he met her on a dating site..what did she expect...a nice guy?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Oh come on..he met her on a dating site..what did she expect...a nice guy?



Yes....  don't you believe there are nice guys on dating sites?   Don't nice guys want to meet nice women too?


----------



## Twixie (Sep 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes....  don't you believe there are nice guys on dating sites?   Don't nice guys want to meet nice women too?



Do you believe there are nice men on dating sites?...1 in 8 women here..using dating sites have been date raped..

The thing that amuses me is the description of the men..

''young at heart..athletic..working..own house..own car..financially buoyant..good sense of humour..enjoys..art..foreign travel..would like to meet a loving lady, to spend the rest of my life with..

If he was that good?..would he have to advertise????


----------



## Falcon (Sep 18, 2014)

exactly.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes.. I  KNOW there are nice men on dating sites.. Not all men are rapists and cads. Where do people go to meet others looking to have a relationship.. Church? The grocery store? Seriously, after a certain age, it's hard to meet people. I think dating sites fill this need. I don't understand the stigma?


----------



## Justme (Sep 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes....  don't you believe there are nice guys on dating sites?   Don't nice guys want to meet nice women too?



Anyone of whatever age using a dating site is crazy, imo. But when they are getting on in years and looking a lot older than they are, it is crazy, they aren't going to attract anyone decent!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 18, 2014)

*Ya doin' anything tonight QS?*


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2014)

Justme said:


> Anyone of whatever age using a dating site is crazy, imo. But when they are getting on in years and looking a lot older than they are, it is crazy, they aren't going to attract anyone decent!



Really??   Just how do you know this??


----------



## Twixie (Sep 18, 2014)

Because it is usually a business deal..I'll show you what I've got..and then you show what you've got...but you have to be careful...

I wouldn't look for love..sometimes it happens without you realising it...

There is a quote..

Love leaves first when sorely needed..

Laughs and flies when sorely heeded..

Basically, it means when you fancy someone..and they don't fancy you..they leave..

But the people you don't fancy..stay..

I couldn't start a relationship with someone checking my ass out and asking me how much money I have..

They would get no where near my family..


----------



## oakapple (Sep 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes.... don't you believe there are nice guys on dating sites? Don't nice guys want to meet nice women too?


 I believe that there are many nice people out there  on dating sites, waiting to meet up.You have to be careful, but that is just as true when you meet someone in a bar or theatre etc.I am not in that situation [single] but I know people who have met that way and are now happily married, or living together, so it does work.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2014)

> ...but you have to be careful...



Yes Twixie..... that is the operative phrase.. You have to be careful. Not saying that some people cannot fool you no matter how careful you are.. but for the most part, if you have common sense and are careful.. things can work out just fine.

I have to chuckle at the adamant remarks about dating sites and the people that use them... being crazy.. and all the men are bad.. It's really funny to me. You must be VERY careful about generalization.

Let me tell you a little story.

I was widowed suddenly after 21 years of marriage when my husband had a massive heart attack

My husband was widowed after 29 years of marriage. His wife died of MS and inflamatory breast cancer. He was her sole caregive for 19 years. She passed away in his arms. 

I think you already know where I'm going... Don't you. Yes.. we met on a dating site.. lol!!! AND we just celebrated our 11th wedding anniversary. We never would have crossed paths if it were not for Match.com. Neither one of us had a huge social circle and we are both pretty much homebodies. He is a wonderful man, and has been a wonderful husband. But maybe we both are just CRAZY!!


----------



## Twixie (Sep 18, 2014)

oakapple said:


> I believe that there are many nice people out there  on dating sites, waiting to meet up.You have to be careful, but that is just as true when you meet someone in a bar or theatre etc.I am not in that situation [single] but I know people who have met that way and are now happily married, or living together, so it does work.



And no hidden agenda???

I met my current partner in a bar..there was a good band on..I was impressed how gentlemanly he was...we've been together for 11 years..he is my best friend, confidant, and I trust him...

Even though his hair is down his back and he is a drummer in a local rock band at week-ends..


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2014)

Twixie said:


> And no hidden agenda???
> 
> I met my current partner in a bar..there was a good band on..I was impressed how gentlemanly he was...we've been together for 11 years..he is my best friend, confidant, and I trust him...
> 
> Even though his hair is down his back and he is a drummer in a local rock band at week-ends..



I think that's great!!    So why are you so down on dating sites?   I've just told you my story.  You cannot generalize.  There are good and bad people everywhere.  I kind of resent being called crazy or thought less of..  Some people don't care to socialize in bars either.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 18, 2014)

I did actually delve into on-line dating...I had a rendez-vous with an Italian in London...I lived 15 miles away...

He met me with a beautiful bunch of flowers..and said ''come with me..I have our evening planned..

so as we walked along..I could see him checking himself out in every shop window..

When we got to the bar..he was checking out anything female with a pulse..

He jumped up..dancing alone..and appeared to be having a really good time without me..

As the evening drew nigh..I told him that I would have to catch the last train home..

Obviously this wasn't a part of the plan...so I walked back to the station..with him in tow snivelling..he started to cry louder..dropping to his knees...I have never been so glad to get a train home in my life..


----------



## Twixie (Sep 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I think that's great!!    So why are you so down on dating sites?   I've just told you my story.  You cannot generalize.  There are good and bad people everywhere.  I kind of resent being called crazy or thought less of..  Some people don't care to socialize in bars either.



I'm glad it worked out for you..:glitter-heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2014)

So you cannot seriously believe that all encounters with someone from a dating site are going to be bad...

I agreed to meet my present husband for brunch at a very busy restaurant. I made sure it was pretty far from my home. That brunch lasted 3 hours. He brought me flowers.  It was weeks before I agreed to let him come to my house to pick me up for dinner. He was patient.. that was a good sign. As I said.. we have been married 11 years last July.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2014)

Falcon said:


> *Ya doin' anything tonight QS?*




Just noticed this remark... LOL!!!!! Seriously?


----------



## Twixie (Sep 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> So you cannot seriously believe that all encounters with someone from a dating site are going to be bad...
> 
> I agreed to meet my present husband for brunch at a very busy restaurant. I made sure it was pretty far from my home. That brunch lasted 3 hours. He brought me flowers.  It was weeks before I agreed to let him come to my house to pick me up for dinner. He was patient.. that was a good sign. As I said.. we have been married 11 years last July.



Yes I told my now partner to ''go away'' many times before we finally became friends..


----------



## Twixie (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm off now..I have to pack..we are moving 200 miles away..I never knew I had owned so much crap..

Love to you all....


----------



## oakapple (Sep 18, 2014)

So it does work out, just as I and Quicksilver have said!


----------



## romfty (Sep 18, 2014)

Dating sites have been around for donkey's years, in the old days they were run out of a small office  with folk opening snail mail, then came penpal sites and finally online dating sites................. there  will be scoundrels on every site, just as there are in every bar, dance hall and supermarket.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 18, 2014)

My niece met her husband on Match.com 12 years ago. They are a perfect match. She was in her early 40`s,never married. He was a couple of years older and divorced with two teenage kids. My eldest daughter met her husband of three years five years ago on Match.com. She figured since her cousin had success with it,she would try it too! She DID met some bozos on there too though LOL. But her hubby is a great guy,we love him to pieces.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2014)

The problem is that the uninformed equate dating sites with desperation, or sleaziness.  That is simply not the case.  People are pretty isolated these days.  We work long hours.. we sometimes don't have large social contacts that may introduce us to people.  We don't socialize as much as when we were younger.. So what do you do if you would like to have a partner?  As I said.. hubby and are are from the same city, but from opposite ends.. It's a BIG city. We would have never met sitting in our parlors waiting for the phone to ring.    There's no shame in wanting a partner is there?  I loved being married... and I had a good marriage.. but that was not meant to be..  I was 50 when he died..  Not young, but not so old that I didn't want companionship.   So I decided to look... but I was very careful.  It worked out.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Just noticed this remark... LOL!!!!! Seriously?



Nah, Just kidding around about dating.  Besides you're married and my housemate would frown on it.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

View attachment 9733


----------



## Justme (Sep 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Really??   Just how do you know this??



If a person can't get a date in the usual way and has to resort to the Internet, they are likely to be unattractive or weird, imo!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

Justme said:


> If a person can't get a date in the usual way and has to resort to the Internet, they are likely to be unattractive or weird, imo!


Of course the question is what is the "usual way" today?  Like it or not, for many it is the internet.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

Justme said:


> If a person can't get a date in the usual way and has to resort to the Internet, they are likely to be unattractive or weird, imo!



Well Thank you very much!! How nice of you. Would you like some salt and pepper on your foot?  


I really wish you would elaborate on your idea of the "usual way" to meet someone?   Cruising the bars is NOT my idea of a way to connect with a decent man.  Church?  I don't attend..  Perhaps it would have helped though... I could have gone there to PRAY for someone to come along.   Friends?  oh yes.. sit around and wait to be set up on a blind date by someone's aunt sally....  that usually turns out well..    AH....  work..   I wouldn't have gotten involved with someone at work.. that can have pretty bad consequences too..     Um... let's see... OH YES!!  The grocery store!!    I usually run in and out...  no time to be cruisin' the frozen food aisle.. kwim?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2014)

Justme said:


> If a person can't get a date in the usual way and has to resort to the Internet, they are likely to be unattractive or weird, imo!



...well I have to take issue with that. There's a lot of people who live in areas where it wouldn't be safe to go out alone to the more 'traditional ' way of meeting the opposite sex..ie clubs, pubs etc..which these days anyway are geared towards the young.

There are people who live in remote areas where there is simply no-one to meet, much less a partner for life.

There are people who work full time or unsociable hours who are unable to find a soul mate in the 'traditional ' way..even if they are young and able to go to pubs and clubs etc.

There are people who have been bereaved young and old and wouldn't or couldn't face the whole idea of ''picking up a date' by going to clubs and pubs, and in fact usually get to know more about a person by chatting online to them before meeting them initially, unlike when we were asked out by a stranger at a dance or a club, and we'd go knowing little or nothing about the person we've just met and agreed to date.

The internet has opened up a whole new way of meeting like minded people whether it's for long term partnerships or or just making new friends....and although I've never met a partner this way I think albeit that although it has it's obvious dangers as does any type of dating a stranger...this has certainly changed the lives of millions who would otherwise be alone.


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 19, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Of course the question is what is the "usual way" today?  Like it or not, for many it is the internet.



My old boss met a woman through a dating site and eventually married her. He is an out going person, church guy, well liked in the community and very successful in business. He just couldn't meet the 'right' woman after his previous wife died. I was very surprised when I heard he met this woman on a dating site. He was never computer friendly when I worked for him. 

I can't see myself using a dating site. My luck the lady would have 3 eyes. But there are plenty of people using them.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> My old boss met a woman through a dating site and eventually married her. He is an out going person, church guy, well liked in the community and very successful in business. He just couldn't meet the 'right' woman after his previous wife died. I was very surprised when I heard he met this woman on a dating site. He was never computer friendly when I worked for him.
> 
> I can't see myself using a dating site. My luck the lady would have 3 eyes. But there are plenty of people using them.



A few years ago there was a boom in Thai wife/Russian wife dating sites, and I knew several men who went for it..Not one of those ''marriages'' lasted more than 2 years..

I remember one man...(wow..was he ugly!)..came back from Talis with a Russian bride who looked like a model..

Surely his alarm bells should have started ringing at some point?

She stayed with him for 2 years..just enough to be eligible for a British passport..


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

I think I have stated.... ad nauseum... You have to be careful.. AND most of all.. you have to have common sense. Of course there are bad apples on dating sites.. just like in bars, in grocery stores..at work.. and YES... even at church. There are no guarantees in anything you do is there? Is anyplace 100% and unequivicably safe these days? The internet opens up the whole world to people that otherwise would only know a very small piece of it. There is no way I would have met my wonderful husband left to our own devices.. BUT we took the chance and found one another... and no.. we are not ugly... or weird... or stupid.  We are both medical professionals and do very well thankee very much.  hehehehehehe


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 19, 2014)

Twixie said:


> A few years ago there was a boom in Thai wife/Russian wife dating sites, and I knew several men who went for it..Not one of those ''marriages'' lasted more than 2 years..
> 
> I remember one man...(wow..was he ugly!)..came back from Talis with a Russian bride who looked like a model..
> 
> ...



I've heard of those stories. Just to be clear, the lady my boss met was from the surrounding area.


----------



## Justme (Sep 19, 2014)

I met my husband to be when I was 15. I wasn't looking for a relationship, I wasn't even that interested in boys. However we somehow clicked, I am still not sure why, we married 4 years later. We are still together after 45 years, and haven't murdered each other yet!


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I think I have stated.... ad nauseum... You have to be careful.. AND most of all.. you have to have common sense. Of course there are bad apples on dating sites.. just like in bars, in grocery stores..at work.. and YES... even at church. There are no guarantees in anything you do is there? Is anyplace 100% and unequivicably safe these days? The internet opens up the whole world to people that otherwise would only know a very small piece of it. There is no way I would have met my wonderful husband left to our own devices.. BUT we took the chance and found one another... and no.. we are not ugly... or weird... or stupid.  We are both medical professionals and do very well thankee very much.  hehehehehehe


I think it was a case of the man's brains being a lot lower than they should have been..easy meat!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

Justme said:


> I met my husband to be when I was 15. I wasn't looking for a relationship, I wasn't even that interested in boys. However we somehow clicked, I am still not sure why, we married 4 years later. We are still together after 45 years, and haven't murdered each other yet!



Well that's great!!!   When you are 15 and in school... you are surrounded with possible matches... BUT when you are 50.. working full time at a demanding job.. and taking care of a home and business interests.. not so much.   In addition... you are lucky..  Not everyone STILL has their husband.. I'm happy you still do.. I was widowed..  Nothing in life is permanent  .. kwim??


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, my name is Ralphy and I like long walks naked and fine dining if my date splits the bill...


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hi, my name is Ralphy and I like long walks naked and fine dining if my date splits the bill...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Grown...


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Meanderer said:


>



That happened recently to a young woman in London..met a guy..who turned up in an expensive suit..took her to a fabulous restaurant and told her she could have anything she wanted..so she did..and so did he..just before the bill arrived he went to visit the bathrooms, and was never seen again!!

She had no money to pay...


----------



## romfty (Sep 19, 2014)

Twixie said:


> A few years ago there was a boom in Thai wife/Russian wife dating sites, and I knew several men who went for it..Not one of those ''marriages'' lasted more than 2 years..
> 
> I remember one man...(wow..was he ugly!)..came back from Talis with a Russian bride who looked like a model..
> 
> ...




Bet he had a good two years though lol!


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

romfty said:


> Bet he had a good two years though lol!



Not really..apparently she was quite emotional..threw boiling water at him..and tried to poison him with Hemlock tea!!

She then claimed half his house...


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

Twixie said:


> boiling water ..and tried to poison him with Hemlock tea!!


...sounds a little like a witch.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ...sounds a little like a witch.



No..she'd taken out an excellent life insurance on him..


----------



## drifter (Sep 19, 2014)

Any gal would take one look at me and asked, "Where's the exit."


----------



## romfty (Sep 19, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Not really..apparently she was quite emotional..threw boiling water at him..and tried to poison him with Hemlock tea!!
> 
> She then claimed half his house...



Ah blisss!!!


----------



## Misty (Sep 22, 2014)

A relative of mine moved to a new, very large city. He was very busy with his work, and knew no one there. He joined an online dating service, and the first date he had was with an Intern at a big hospital and she was very busy too. He met a school psychologist and they have been married for 7 years, have a 5 month old little girl, and are Very Happy.  They are both very attractive, and very thoughtful and kind.


----------

